# Trying to save an image from a DVD as a jpg and the like:



## QuiGonZel (Aug 25, 2006)

So I'm s trying to save an image from the DVD I'm watching on the computer. I go to hit "Print screen" and move the image to a Paint file. But when I go to crop the image, it's like it's frozen in place and not really there. 

Anyone have any help on how I can actually get an image to save from there? Does it have to do with streaming video being incompatible?


----------



## belithrawien (Aug 6, 2003)

did you try to print screen, then save the file as a jpeg or gif, then open the gif/jpeg and crop that?


----------



## QuiGonZel (Aug 25, 2006)

belithrawien said:


> did you try to print screen, then save the file as a jpeg or gif, then open the gif/jpeg and crop that?


Yeah. And when I open the jpg from the print screen I saved, the image from the DVD display is gone, leaving a blank space where it was. It's like the video image is a seperate entity from the rest of the jpg.


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

DVDs use an overlay colour for hardware acceleration, so in essence you're capturing the overlay colour, not the image.

Most DVD software (powerdvd, windvd etc) have capture facilities built in. 

Outside of those, you need to turn off hardware acceleration, either In Windows media player (or whatever you're using), or for all programs, via the graphics card settings.


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

i use WINDVD. it has a picture capture built in it. you hit a button an it takes a picture of the movie, an not the whole screen
this is a pic i took with it


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

If your watching it in windows media player hit ctrl-I .


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

thecoalman said:


> If your watching it in windows media player hit ctrl-I .


Not for DVDs though.

In fact for DVD, disabling hardware acceleration may not work, at least in WMP.

Maybe someone can recommend a freeware solution for you?


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

http://www.bsplayer.org/
http://www.cliprex.com/


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

QuiGonZel said:


> So I'm s trying to save an image from the DVD I'm watching on the computer. I go to hit "Print screen" and move the image to a Paint file. But when I go to crop the image, it's like it's frozen in place and not really there.
> 
> Anyone have any help on how I can actually get an image to save from there? Does it have to do with streaming video being incompatible?


Go to http://www.videolan.org/vlc/ download vlc media player. I've used this to get snapshots from dvds to use for various things including desktops. Pause the player at the shot you want, click on video, click on snapshot. Picture will show temporarily in upper corner of screen then fade, but will go to the My Pictures file automatically.


----------



## QuiGonZel (Aug 25, 2006)

golddust said:


> Go to http://www.videolan.org/vlc/ download vlc media player. I've used this to get snapshots from dvds to use for various things including desktops. Pause the player at the shot you want, click on video, click on snapshot. Picture will show temporarily in upper corner of screen then fade, but will go to the My Pictures file automatically.


Thanks for everyone's help, these solutions worked perfectly.


----------

